# Rescued mini donkey in rough shape



## GladeCreek (Apr 20, 2014)

Hi all...it has been awhile since I have posted, but thought I would revive myself with a post about a rescued mini donkey I just picked up yesterday.

He is roughly 5 years old and has not been gelded. He is overweight due to the previous owner feeding grain and alfalfa over the winter.

He has also foundered in his front feet and it is bad. The previous owners were having financial issues so his feet have not been tacking care of for over 6 months. They did bring out a farrier


 

 the day before I picked him up, but he did not do a whole lot since Donk through a fit.

Anyways, aside from his bad feet, he has also not been wormed or vaccinated in over a year.

Any and all suggestions on where to start would be great. Thanks!


----------



## Bunnylady (Apr 20, 2014)

Betsy says "good on you!" for taking this little guy in!

Obviously, you know better than to keep up that feeding program. A reasonably good quality grass hay will meet the nutritional needs of a donkey. I'm afraid you will be stuck with those big ol' fat pads on his neck and backside; those things are almost impossible to get rid of once a donkey develops them.

He didn't like the farrier; I'm betting he won't be thrilled to see the vet, either. But whether he approves or not, I think gelding should be in his future just as soon as it can be arranged. I know a couple of people who have intact miniature jacks that are reasonably nice animals to deal with, but others who breed donkeys have told me again and again that a jack is everything you've ever heard about a stallion times three, and you just don't want to go there unless you have a lot of experience with breeding equines.

Donkeys, mules and horses all get the same vaccinations and wormings. Based on my own experience with my minis, I'd have some Banamine on hand (most advise against giving Bute to minis) and be prepared for a reaction to the vaccine - a lot of minis seem to at least get really sore from the shots.

How is this donkey to handle, otherwise? Donkeys are a bit leery of having their faces touched until they get used to it; going "in their face" is a threat to them. My mule still doesn't like having her ears touched - some people will restrain an animal by grabbing and twisting an ear, and Betsy obviously knows all about being "eared."

Folks who have them tell me that donkeys are very smart (my mule certainly is) and have memories that would put an elephant's to shame. A donkey isn't stubborn, he just has a very well developed sense of self-preservation and is determined to think for himself. Once a donkey decides to trust you, you get a lot further trying to persuade him to do things. With the feet, I'd start by just handling the donkey and touching him all over, particularly going to his legs and feet.  I'd pick his feet up, and put them down before he has a chance to wig out over it. Eventually he will realize that you aren't going to hurt him, and will let you hold them longer and longer.  Once you get so you can pick his feet up and pick them out, I'd get a rasp, and take a few strokes on those feet myself. Gradually working him into the process will make the whole business saner; you want it all to be familiar and "safe" to him before you bring a stranger in to do it to him.


Oh, yeah - Welcome back!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Apr 20, 2014)

Breaks my heart to see an animal that's been neglected.
Good for you for rescuing the poor fella.

There's a special place in heaven for people like you.


----------



## GladeCreek (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi! Thank you guys!

Mr. Donk is the sweetest thing. He is very mellow and loves people. I do plan on getting him gelded, but I am hoping to do some more work on his feet first. I read that you are supposed to keep the boy's moving after getting gelded to help the area drain. Mr. Donk would not want to do much moving right now. 
I am going to have the vet come out and give him a health check and all his vaccinations for the first time. I prefer to know if they are healthy before I got about administering anything that could cause a reaction.
Here's hoping for a long, lasting relationship with my new boy!!


----------

